# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Font >  Bán bảng flipchart Vĩnh Long

## lanp87030

công ty bảng flipchart Tuyên Quang -Liên hệ: 0902 624 189. Website: bangtu.info.  Bảng Flipchart  được sỉ Đại Phát xí nghiệp với nhiều mẫu mã đáp ứng đầy đủ nhu cầu của các bạn hàng cùng mức giá cực kì phải chăng. Bảng Flipchart sở hưũ  chát liẹu tốt hiện đại, cấu tạo bên trong của bảng cực bền. Bảng Flipchart sẽ là một sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho những các doanh nghiệp đang cần nó.

Bảng flipchart được tất cả văn phòng, và nhân viên công sở dùng nhiều vì được thiết kế 2 kẹp giấy bằng inox, có khả năng giữ tối đa 20 tờ giấy, giúp cho tất cả nhân viên sở hưũ thể tiện cư trú trên bảng với các thông tin dễ dàng. Với bánh xe để xoay bảng được thiết kế 2 chốt khóa để người sử dụng dễ dàng cố định góc độ phù hợp ai dùng, bản lề xếp này được cố định làm việc 2 chân bảng.  

Ngoài loại bảng flipchart cao cấp trên, bảng Flipchart Đại Phát còn doanh nghiệp cho các bạn những chiếc bảng khác như: Bảng ghim giấy, bảng kính viết bút lông, bảng mica viết bút lông và bảng xanh viết phấn. những các bạn khi đến với bảng Đại Phát sẽ có nhiều lựa chọn khác nhau, và khi khách hàng mua với số lượng rộng rãi sẽ được nhận ưu đãi từ chúng tôi. Hãy liên lạc ngay cho chúng tôi để sở hữu những chiếc bảng cạnh tranh nhất, chúng tôi sẽ đảm bảo về chất lượng cho mọi người khi mua đang ở bảng Đại Phát

----------

